# verwischeffekt?



## mR.fLopPy (22. September 2002)

hi leute!

ich wollte euch fragen wie man diesen verwisch effekt oder speed effekt an einem bild dazu hängen kann?

wie auf www.psyclic.de

danke im voraus
peace floppy ;-)


----------



## ephiance (22. September 2002)

den teil des bildes der gestretched werden soll mit einer 1px breiten und gesamt hohen px des bildes auswahl markieren.kopieren, einfügen.strg+t drücken.zu der seite hin wegziehen zu ders gestretched sein soll.dick TRENDY auf die stirn schreiben mit edding und lachend durch die stadt laufen


----------



## mR.fLopPy (22. September 2002)

w...was??

okay.. nicht das ich nicht versucht hätte selbst zu improvisieren *g* das mitm stretchen ist gut.. ich habs zuerst als muster festlegen wollen.. ist aber voll verhaut gewesen ;-) 



> TRENDY auf die stirn schreiben mit edding und lachend durch die stadt laufen


 thx für die erklärung.. aber den trendy andy lass ma lieber weg *gg*


----------



## addïct (22. September 2002)

Also:

1. bild öffnen
2. Dieses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Auswahlwerkzeug nehmen (links oben in Werkzeugpalette)
3. Bildteil selektieren
4. Strg+c drücken
5. Strg+v drücken
6. Strg+t drücken
7. Anfasser in der Mitte der Transformationsauswahl anpacken und in eine Richtung ziehen!
8. fertig


----------



## tannez (22. September 2002)

hallo,
Thx@Addict 
Das klappt ja Prima!! 



cu


----------



## mR.fLopPy (22. September 2002)

@tannez:



> hallo,
> Thx@Addict
> Das klappt ja Prima!!



hey das hätt ich sagen müssen *g*  

----------

danke addïct + Darkmastah (auch wenn sein post etwas bizarr war.. *g*)


----------



## Mythos007 (22. September 2002)

Kleiner Tipp => Mr. Psyclic ist auch einer unserer
hochgeschätzen Forummember... Du hättest Ihn also
auch selbst Fragen können - Der beisst nur ganz 
selten


----------

